# Nimmy



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son, Nathan fished Nimmy on Friday 1/30 at C1 in the afternoon & early evening., Red Eskimo. He brought home 15 keepers... 3 Crappie, 1 Perch & 11 Gills. One of the Crappies was a nice 12" and the Perch was a fatty too.

Saturday 1/31 I was fishing C1 by 6am., Blue Clam Nanook. (1st on the ice in that part of the lake). Right away, I started catching Crappies & Perch. Mostly they hit on Waxworms, but managed a few on Medium Sized Minnows. Soon after daylight, my son, Nathan showed up along with Dustin, Dan & Tom. Catch was sporadic and continued near stop after 10am. Tom brought his Marcum Camera and we drilled a dozen holes in search of our prey. We found weedy areas, non-weedy areas & semi-weedy areas, but no luck. It seemed like the Crappie & Perch bite completely shut off after 10am. The only species we caught were gills from 10am to 2pm.

Nathan & I brought home 29 fish... Filleted 20.
Tom drew a near blank while Dan had over 30 Gills and Dustin had a dozen.

Had a nice Christmas Cigar while on the ice too.

Ice was sloppy & soupy in some sections making trekking difficult. Ice is layered, but about 7"of good ice.

C1 turned into a zoo near 11am. The place was like a circus. It was the most people I've seen on the ice this season. Luckily, I can honestly say *I did not see ONE PIECE of LITTER or TRASH on the ice *the area I fished.
*
We're having the fish today.*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Good reports IBJ! Makes me wish I wasn't stuck home all weekend!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That is a feast fit for an Ice Fisherman for sure! Great job:F


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

X2! Nice report John. :B


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep seeing c1, c5 mentioned, etc. I have seen some Nimi maps, but none with letters and numbers along the X,Y axis...? Can someone help me out as to how to understand these locations, or point me to a good map? Thank you! (I won't litter - never do, and I limit my kill, don't kill my limit. Plus, I rarely catch many, so don't worry about me puttin' the hurt on your spot LOL)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

All the "C" locations are on the east side off of Christman Road. 
C1 is at the north end across from the Falcon Lounge. C3 (campground), C5 (Haynes Bay), C6 (by the bridge near Eddie's) are parking areas further south.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

is there a map with these spots marked as c1, c2, etc? Or are they just the common names for the spots? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The new ODNR maps doesn't have them. I can't find the old ODNR Nimisila maps on my computer. I have it at home on my paper map booklet made by the ODNR years ago. 
Some of the signs at the respective parking lots/ramps have them but not all do. 
The state must not have replaced them when they were hit by a car or rotted out over the years.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Hey I used to live in lakewood. If you ever want to hit nimi up on a Sunday drop me a PM. probably a 40 min trip down for ya but I can show you a few spots.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This may help a bit.

http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=988.0


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

All "C" spots are off Christman Road. C5 and C7 are east of Christman Rd. All others are west of the road.

C1 is on the north end across from the Falcon Lounge and is also the northern boat ramp.

C2 is further south. The parking area north of the big bay north of the campground parking area.

C3 is the big campground parking area where you can walk out to the oil well.

C4 ???any clue? Campground launch ramp???

C5 is the parking area south and east of Haynes Bay.

C6 is the parking double lot, one way parking area that also has the southern launch ramp.

C7 is the parking area down by the bridge near Eddie's Bait shop.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks guys. Rohnson I will send you a pm


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

seems dnr web site moved things around. the map is actually at http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/nimisilalake2.pdf 
Following the other link just takes you to a main page about ice fishing in general.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Icebucketjohn - The wife saw those fish patties and thought they looked great!

Got a recipe for that? Never thought of making perch patties!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> C2 is further south. The parking area north of the big bay north of the campground parking area.


That one is actually C-3. C-2 is about half-way between the big curve south of C-1 and the C-3 lot. More or less just a dirt pull-off now. Don't think it was improved with the last go round when many of the shore trees were removed.



Lewzer said:


> C3 is the big campground parking area where you can walk out to the oil well.


That one is C-4.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Icebucketjohn - The wife saw those fish patties and thought they looked great!
> 
> Got a recipe for that? Never thought of making perch patties!


x2 They look delicious!


----------

